# Need Help with Algae



## alexperez (Oct 8, 2004)

I have been keeping a high light tank for about a year now and still having trouble with Algae and was hoping I could get some feedback to see what I might be doing wrong. This is the second time I setup the Highlight Tank. I had it setup for about 7 months when I lived in Arkansas
and its been up and running for about 4 months here in South Carolina.

Here are my specs:
1. 55G Tank
2. 220 watts of PC lighthing (4-55W) 2-6500K and 2-9325K 
3. 2 XP3 Filters
4. 70% ecco 30% regular black gravel about 3.5 inches deep

5. 1/4 of tank with Glosso. 3 Cryptocoryne wendtii, Cabomba pulcherrima, Rotala Magenta (not growing very well), Didiplis diandra, Ludwigia Peruensis, Java moss, 1- Anubias barteri , 1- Crinum Calimistratum (covered in brush algae but still growing), Cryptocoryne crispatula. 

6. 9 neons, 3 Angels (small), 2 drawf frogs, 3 Flying Fox (trying to get rid of them but can't catch them without destroying the tank layout :x ), 4 - white clouds, 3 mollys, 4 black neons, 3 corys, 3 - cherry barbs, 2 rosey barbs. 

7. Red Sea, Seachem Nitrate, Rea Sea phosphate, Red Sea & A.P. KH & GH.

8. Fertilzation:
After water change:
-- 1/2 teaspoon KN03. 
-- 2 teaspoon potassium sulfate.
-- 10 ml CSM+B (Mixed 3 tablespoons in 750 ml ).
-- Phosphate to 1 ppm only if under .3 ppm. (Mono potassium 
phospahte).
Weekly:
-- KN03 as needed to keep at 10ppm (.5 teaspoon every other day average) .
-- 10 ml CSM+B evry other day.
-- Phosphate as needed to keep 1ppm.
Also use seachem substrate tabs ( 2X since setup). 

9. Presurized C02 with SMS122 PH controller, Power Guild Reactor. 

10. 50% weekly water change, Clean one XP3 every water change. 

11. Setup for 4 months.

12. Water Params:
9 KH - Red Sea or 10-KH AP.
12 GH both Red Sea and AP.
PH at 6.8 with controller.
Temp 78-80. 

Any ideas? on why the Algae is growing in my tank. the fast growing plants get some Hair Alage but no BBA , The slow growing ones Get both BBA and Hair Alage. The driftwood equipment and substrate have BBA. 

I have the C02 going in the reactor in a stream of bubbles. and the PH drops quite quickly. I was thinking that this might be one of the causes since the C02 is going into the tank in spurts instead of slowly throughout the day. Also The PH never drops below 6.8 at night.

Thanks in advance.


----------

